# Algae Problem



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi,

I have recently upgraded my fish tank to the following: http://www.petsathome.com/shop/marina-style-60-tropical-aquarium-set-(available-in-store-only)-78659


After upgrading to the new tank I have experienced a lot of brown algae, I transferred across all the water from the old tank into the new one am still currently running the old filter along sid the new one. The algae is covering the glass, ornements and gravel. If I do a weekly water change on the tank and clean the glass with a magnent algae cleaner this only removes it for at lest 2 days before it starts coming back. At present I have 2 live aquatic plants in the aquarium. 

All the water levels are fine apart from the PH level which seems to have raised to: 8.4 where as it was previously 8.2 could this be contributing to the algae problem? If so how can I go about lowering the PH ? 

At current the temp in the tank is 24oC 

I would be grateful for any help in trying to stop the algae from coming back so quickly.

Many thanks,


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

My guess is that the change in light might have an effect on algae growth. Is the light a higher intensity output light than before? Otherwise it might just be that there are too many nutrients in the water since the new filter hasn't cycled yet. I would just continue to scrape the algae of the aquarium front window so that you can see but leave the rest in there. Once the filter has cycled and will start using up the nutrients the algae should go away


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi,
Thanks for your response,

Yes the light is a lot brighter than the previous one. I'll keep an eye on it and see how things progress if it still continues I'll post back.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi,

I have today done the weekly water change of 25% in the tank and cleaned the algae off the glass. 

I am using the MARINA S15 filter which came supplied with the tank, in the manual it states that the filter media cartridge should be replaced every 2 weeks I have linked below what this is. Am I correct in assuming that only the carbon needs to be replaced every few weeks and not the cartridges as well? I have tried to clean the filter cartridge in the water taken from the tank but its still dirty. 

Link to the cartridges:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200645063198?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


I would be grateful if someone could please clarify 

Many thanks,


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I basically have the same filter as you (got the smaller version), and you should not replace them that often. There is two kinds of cartridges for this filter. The "tropical fish" one and the "goldfish" one. I would not use the "tropical fish" cartridge as that is the one with carbon in it, which needs to be replaced every two weeks. I only use the "goldfish" cartridges as they don't have any carbon in them and are for beneficial bacteria only. Keep a few of the tropical ones at hand though in case you ever need to remove medicine from the water.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it may not be algae...if it is brown in color and seems to cover everything but is a bit slimy feeling and wipes off easily it is probably diatoms...some fish will eat them...they should go away fairly soon though once your tanks cycles through.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi,
Thanks for your responses, 

At current there is not as much algae in their as there was perviously so hopefully things might be settling down. I have added a second cartridge to the filter and was just wondering if the cartridges need to be in a specific order or can these be placed into any of the 3 slots ? I have some spare cartridges for when the current ones will eventually need to be replaced but I will do it one at a time to avoid triggering a cycle of the tank again .

Thanks again for your assistance ,


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

The cartridges can be in random spots, just make sure all the slots are filled. For the next time you replace your cartridges just use the ones labeled for goldfish and you will be good.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi,
Thanks for your response regarding the filter cartridges. 

I am now having problems with Red Hair algae growing on the gravel in the tank. I have attached pictures of it to see if anyone can best advise how I can stop this growing back. I am doing a 20% water change each week and siphoning the gravel but this appears to have little or not affect on the algae coming back. I have the tank light on for around 8hours per day.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

Further to my post yesterday, I have just preformed another water test on the tank and have the following results:

Ammonia 0.50ppm

Nitrite 0ppm

Nitrate 0ppm

P.H. 8.2


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi, Please see attached additional pictures.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi

Could someone please advise the best way to go about sorting out the algae problem? Things are not improving at the moment and are getting worse even the filter media is covered in algae.

Link for latest pictures:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/image1czm.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/image2xc.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/imagensud.jpg/
Thanks for your help.


----------

